# tip  for type 1 basal bolus to do when swimming.



## uselesspancreas (Sep 10, 2016)

ok as title says I'm planning on going swimming. (cardio fitness blah blah)
this is something I haven't done for years so I would like to know if it affects fellow t1's
I regularly horse ride but when competing I find adrenalin blocks the insulin so I go high then usually drop in two hours ( I've got the hang of stopping this now)
but . . . . does anyone have a similar problem with swimming I wont be competing just leisurely swimming a couple of times a week.
would you eat before or after and do you keep something handy just in case by the pool.
any tips ?
apologies if you just think I'm getting my knickers in a twist about nothing.
thanks in advance


----------



## Radders (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi, I used to swim early before work. I found I could reduce my normal breakfast bolus by nearly half and disconnect during the swim (about 30 lengths in 25 minutes so not super quick) and things would stay fairly level. I never had a rise in blood sugar from swimming. It was a case of experimenting though, and having a carton of Ribena handy on the poolside.


----------



## uselesspancreas (Sep 10, 2016)

yes Radders I was thinking if I swim early I could use the function on my blood meter where I can specify exercise it then reduces the dose by a percentage.  (which then tells me how much insulin to inject -after I've carb counted)
I'm not on a pump. yes my 'go to'  is Lucozade so I did think keeping it handy would be a good idea.
thanks Radders nice to know your blood sugars didn't rise.


----------



## Radders (Sep 10, 2016)

I do all those type of calculations myself. Do you know what your exercise reduction is set to? I find a percentage reduction doesn't really work for me, it seems I just had to knock my dose down by a set number of units, but as I say it took a bit of trial and error.


----------



## uselesspancreas (Sep 13, 2016)

it takes off 0.5u or 0.9 u depending on the exercise as I've set  two different setting.
I was confused enough working out the carbs of things I eat let alone working out calculations so I take my hat off to you.
my blood meter is my godsend I've been on basal bolus for 5 years with little or no help with carb counting I've used books labels etc


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi uselesspancreas

It took me ages before is dared go swimming after my diagnosis with T1.  Now happy to swim.  The action I take depends on BG before I start swimming.  I am on a pump so I am able to reduce my basal rate beforehand.  I then snack if I am a bit low before I start with a slow release carb.  I keep a bottle with juice diluted so that I can take a sip after each 10 lengths if necessary.  The best bit for me is the use of a Libre continuous glucose sensor, which is a lot easier to use than the BG test.  I just pick up the reader swipe my arm and then carry on swimming or top up the glucose as necessary.

Whatever you choose to do it is just trial and improvement until you find what works for you.


----------



## uselesspancreas (Sep 14, 2016)

sb2015 amazing how technology has advanced isn't it.
thanks I too shall keep something handy poolside.
thank you


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 14, 2016)

Have you heard of a Freestyle Libre. They test your bg 24hrs a day. Right through the night & tell you if its heading up or down. Being active is the way to go. Welcome to the forum


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 14, 2016)

The Libre does make testing whilst swimming a lot easier.  No need to dry you hands, put your glasses on, prick your finger, ... You just keep the reader poolside, swipe when you want to know what is happening.  It shows your BG and direction of travel for BG.  Much less hassle, and much more informative.


----------

